# New MAC counter in Singapore!



## cacaptitsa (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey hey!

Just wanna give a heads up if you don't already know, that there's a new MAC counter at the newly-opened VivoCity mall at Harbourfront. It's part of Tangs department store, but it has its own very snug store-like corner right on the left of the entrance (from the inside of the mall - there's another entrance from the outside so don't confuse it with that one!). 

I was so happy when I saw it especially since they had a LOT of stuff, including pigments not available at other counters usually, and they still had all the Zandra Rhodes and Sweetie Cakes stuff. I went crazy with the pigments! Haha! Go, go, storm the counter or something!


----------



## haseena (Nov 23, 2006)

OOhhhh thanks alot! Which pigments did they have?


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jan 7, 2007)

whoaa thanks! I really need zandra lippie..


----------



## stickles (Jan 31, 2007)

My fav store is the one on the second floor of DFS Galleria (scotts rd). Not only do they carry all the travel exclusives, but also have a lot of stuff but previous collections. I picked up a Patternmaker Cool Eyes palette and a See-thru lipcolor.


----------

